# Released a youtube video talking to a person on camera.



## tylerleeftw (Jul 29, 2015)

I never thought I would be able to sit in front of a camera and do this. It took a lotta hard work. Finally did it.


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice, I've been wanting to make a video talking, but not an interview with someone but talking about my shyness basically.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Respect for that man!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yep its a good triumph over something that many people are afraid to do  good work!


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

You're very brave. I can't bring myself to do that.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

congrats !


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

You're hilarious. Great Job!


----------

